# Far Cry Blood Dragon Key (Ubishop) 2 Stück: jeweils 5€



## Adamanthul (5. Mai 2013)

*Far Cry Blood Dragon Key (Ubishop) 2 Stück: jeweils 5€*

Sind beides Keys aus der NSR Aktion von AMD, wie gesagt 5€ pro key am liebsten wäre mir Paypal, (Überweisung geht auch).


----------



## Adamanthul (5. Mai 2013)

Habe mir grade mal den Uplay Client und die ganze Ubisoft Vertriebsseite angesehen, schreckliches Ding und man bekommt Download Geschwindigkeiten unter 200 kb/s...

Wer sich das antun möchte kann sich jetzt den verbleibenden Key schnappen 

*qvhuvieti

*viel spass


----------



## Onlinestate (5. Mai 2013)

Also ich sag mal danke 
Download schwankt etwas, aber deutlich besser als bei dir. Hat bei 800kb angefangen, mittlerweile schwankt es zwischen 2 und 4 MB/s.
Willst du die 5 Euro noch haben?


----------



## Adamanthul (6. Mai 2013)

Nö, fröhliche Weihnachten!


----------

